# P>OSITIVE TOURS | Indonesia > Photo tours to Indonesia's most scenic locations...



## anges (Oct 8, 2005)

**************************************************************************************************

P>OSITIVE TOURS | Indonesia :
Photographic tours to Indonesias most scenic locations...

**************************************************************************************************

A passion for photography, and want to combine serious photography with an
unforgettable holiday? Meet other people with the same passion on our photo tours,
share your ideas / skills and / or learn from our guides and let us show you Indonesia's most scenic locations through YOUR lens!


As a tour company with a difference, we are able to show you Indonesia's most
photogenic locations. We will make sure we will put you in the right location at the right time. It is our intention to offer everyone the opportunity, not only to capture these places, but to experience the essence of Indonesia. The flora and fauna, the land, the people and its various cultures.. 

On our tours you have nothing to worry about, everything is arranged for you in the
smallest details, and all the facilities needed for the serious photographer are available,
so what are you still waiting for? Do not miss this chance; join us, so we can
photograph this great country together!!!

CHECK OUR WEBSITE at : http://www.positivetours.com
or email your questions to : info@positivetours.com

We look forward to welcome you on one of our tours..

Greetings from photogenic Indonesia !!! :thumbsup: 
the P>OSITIVE TOURS team


----------

